# Brompton 2017 bikes new features



## chris folder (18 Sep 2016)

Hi  on you tube video showing new 2017 bikes with new gear shifters design on them. Don't no how to post video link but it's on you tube video called. Brompton black edition 2017 arrived at de bromptonwinkel amersfoort and we give a quick go


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Sep 2016)

View: https://youtu.be/CN0ERGXJpqQ


----------



## chris folder (18 Sep 2016)

Hi yep that's the video


----------



## summerdays (18 Sep 2016)

And in English....? What's new (for someone who is getting more tempted by a Brompton... I love the look, but I still need to have a go on one).

And why is it called the black edition?


----------



## chris folder (18 Sep 2016)

Hi  it's called black edition because most of the components on the bike are all black wheel rims and seat post stem etc but now there mixing colours like different frame colour to the black it's not really a black edition so much it started all black the bike


----------



## Cycleops (18 Sep 2016)

It's a bit disappointing if that's all the R&D people could come up with. Where's the model with 20" wheels? Can they continue to ride on their past success? I don't know but with much more exciting and innovative models coming out from rivals I'm sure questions are being asked in the boardroom. The spectre of Nokia and Blackberry must be haunting them.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2016)

Cycleops said:


> It's a bit disappointing if that's all the R&D people could come up with. Where's the model with 20" wheels? Can they continue to ride on their past success? I don't know but with much more exciting and innovative models coming out from rivals I'm sure questions are being asked in the boardroom. The spectre of Nokia and Blackberry must be haunting them.


Backwards compatibility still appears to dominate their thinking.


----------



## Oxo (18 Sep 2016)

I just bought a Brompton, not because it is exciting or innovative but because it's tried, tested and just does what I want it to do.


----------



## velovoice (18 Sep 2016)

Cycleops said:


> It's a bit disappointing if that's all the R&D people could come up with. Where's the model with 20" wheels? Can they continue to ride on their past success? I don't know but with much more exciting and innovative models coming out from rivals I'm sure questions are being asked in the boardroom. The spectre of Nokia and Blackberry must be haunting them.


Somehow I seriously doubt this. Brompton's production continues to grow and there is no sign yet of weakening demand. Remember >80% of production goes to export markets. I can't see Brexit making a dent in that. Whatever innovations other companies are exploring, Brompton's design meets a certain brief no one else seems seriously interested in competing with. They not only occupy a niche, they dominate it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2016)

velovoice said:


> Somehow I seriously doubt this. Brompton's production continues to grow and there is no sign yet of weakening demand. Remember >80% of production goes to export markets. I can't see Brexit making a dent in that. Whatever innovations other companies are exploring, Brompton's design meets a certain brief no one else seems seriously interested in competing with. They not only occupy a niche, they dominate it.


And, in China, I'm told they've given up faking them and buy the real thing now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Sep 2016)

Perhaps we will get an E-Brompton at some point.

I have to say the changes is the shifters is quite disappointing. I only got mine a few months ago and i certainly won't be requesting an upgrade for those.


----------



## velovoice (18 Sep 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Perhaps we will get an E-Brompton at some point.
> 
> I have to say the changes is the shifters is quite disappointing. I only got mine a few months ago and i certainly won't be requesting an upgrade for those.


Brompton says the e-Brompton will happen,but haven't said when. 

Yep, some of the upgrades are worth it, some aren't. The brake levers a few years ago totally were.


----------



## Kell (19 Sep 2016)

It's about time. While I've got my shifters working nicely now, they're properly aniquated. 

Maybe these ones will rattle a little less too.


----------



## doginabag (19 Sep 2016)

Cycleops said:


> It's a bit disappointing if that's all the R&D people could come up with. Where's the model with 20" wheels? Can they continue to ride on their past success? I don't know but with much more exciting and innovative models coming out from rivals I'm sure questions are being asked in the boardroom. The spectre of Nokia and Blackberry must be haunting them.


Maybe they thought of it and decided there is no need?
Having come from a20" wheeled folding bike to a Brompton, I have no desire to have a larger wheeled version.


----------



## Profpointy (19 Sep 2016)

what I'd like is a standard width rear triangle giving you a choice of various Shimano hubs, rather than the crappy plastic derailler 2 speed thing x 3 speed hub


----------



## velovoice (19 Sep 2016)

Right on cue:

http://www.bikebiz.com/news/read/kiss-goodbye-to-pedal-powered-bicycles-says-brompton-boss/020094


----------



## Cycleops (19 Sep 2016)

Brompton need to get a new MD. Batteries need to catch up with motors and that's not happening at the moment. He'd better not be right about the future of pedal power or his company will come an almighty cropper. I'm sure he knows a one product company can't continue like that indefinitely no matter how successful they are.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Sep 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> I just bought a Brompton, not because it is exciting or innovative but because it's tried, tested and just does what I want it to do.


Exactly.

More strength to Brompton.
I have a Dahon Speed Pro - the things I could tell you about that (including an admission from someone rather close to its production/speccing) - Dahon clearly changed the specs on bikes as they passed down the production line, forgetting some basics in the process.

My Brompton is from last century, is still going strong and may outlive me.


----------



## Kell (19 Sep 2016)

There are e-bike conversion kits for Bromptons.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM4TIV6etNM


----------



## Cycleops (19 Sep 2016)

User said:


> I am not sure that that is his responsibility.



Maybe not but it's certainly his responsibility to move the Brompton e bike forward and that means finding alternatives whether it's new better batteries or alternatives like fuel cells if he thinks people should 'kiss goodbye to pedal powered bicycles'.


----------



## Kell (20 Sep 2016)

So who's going to be the first to upgrade their old ones then?


----------



## Kell (20 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Right now, I would rather he moved existing Bromptons on a bit. A bit lighter, nicer gears, hinge clamps that don't rotate, etc.



This quote from Will Carleysmith suggests that that's their plan:

“What we’re going to release will be the most compact, the lightest, folding electric bike, and it will have the performance and power of the full size products that dominate the market.”

http://www.thememo.com/2016/09/19/b...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## the_mikey (20 Sep 2016)

Cycleops said:


> It's a bit disappointing if that's all the R&D people could come up with. Where's the model with 20" wheels? Can they continue to ride on their past success? I don't know but with much more exciting and innovative models coming out from rivals I'm sure questions are being asked in the boardroom. The spectre of Nokia and Blackberry must be haunting them.



I don't know of any equal rival bike that can compete on price and size of the fold, if you consider that the bike is essentially designed for London, it pretty much goes wherever you can go in a form factor that won't (usually) get you thrown off a train. I couldn't do that with a Tern or a Dahon, and I wouldn't want to carry either of those up or down some stairs. You can have all the innovation in the world, but if it ceases to be practical it counts for nothing.


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Sep 2016)

As I've stated quite a few times on Brompton threads, it's massively over-engineered. The central beam can be drastically reduced in weight, and there's also weight savings to be made in the steerer tube and elsewhere without affecting backwards compatibility. Those would save at least 1.5kg and attract far more people who would struggle to routinely carry 10kg along platforms and onto trains.


----------



## Melvil (20 Sep 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> As I've stated quite a few times on Brompton threads, it's massively over-engineered. The central beam can be drastically reduced in weight, and there's also weight savings to be made in the steerer tube and elsewhere without affecting backwards compatibility. Those would save at least 1.5kg and attract far more people who would struggle to routinely carry 10kg along platforms and onto trains.



I like your thinking there. I would certainly buy a re-engineered central beam and so would, I imagine, a lot of other B owners. The gears in the video are a mixed bag, in my view. I prefer the position of them under the grips so that it's easier to nudge them with your thumb, but I am not sure I want to nudge>nudge from 1 to 3 instead of whack>done as I do at the moment.


----------



## Melvil (20 Sep 2016)

PS on a totally unrelated note I got the roll-top bag for my B (on offer £55) a few weeks ago and it's brilliant. Very happy with it.


----------



## Cycleops (20 Sep 2016)

the_mikey said:


> I don't know of any equal rival bike that can compete on price and size of the fold, if you consider that the bike is essentially designed for London, it pretty much goes wherever you can go in a form factor that won't (usually) get you thrown off a train. I couldn't do that with a Tern or a Dahon, and I wouldn't want to carry either of those up or down some stairs. You can have all the innovation in the world, but if it ceases to be practical it counts for nothing.



I think what we're failing to remember here is that Brompton is not a 'bike' company or better put not an 'enthusiast's bike' product, they facilitate transport across cities. I don't know if you watched the Google talk video in its entirety but Will Butler- Adams made the point that the Brompton was a bike you rode in your regular clothes without needing to put on some 'funny dress'. In this role it's superbly suited for the task. You can ride it in your work clothes, doesn't weigh too much and can easily slip under your desk or wherever. Of course people use it in other roles very successfully but this is not its intended market.

Sure Dahon, Tern and others are also making products to compete head to head with Brompton as city transport but they are also after the enthusiast market with bigger wheels and performance oriented kit. Weight and size is not so much of an issue as these people don't want to carry them on a bus or train or lug them up stairs, more likely they'll put them in the car boot, caravan or boat.

Brompton see the future as electric bikes mainly I think as its a growing market and they can maximise their profit so are happy to just tinker around with their current product without seeing the need to give it a major overhaul, after all sales are still holding up.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Sep 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> As I've stated quite a few times on Brompton threads, it's massively over-engineered. The central beam can be drastically reduced in weight, and there's also weight savings to be made in the steerer tube and elsewhere without affecting backwards compatibility. Those would save at least 1.5kg and attract far more people who would struggle to routinely carry 10kg along platforms and onto trains.


The over engineering as you term it is something i like. Call me a daft patriot, but it rather makes me think of old phone boxes. I prefer to think of it as overbuilt. Ie, it will outlast many an over-engineered (as in value engineered) box of tricks.
And bromptons of course don't have to be carried far - that's what the wheels are for.


----------



## 12boy (21 Sep 2016)

There are many things that could be done to improve Bromptons as far as I am concerned, including disk brakes, a stem that would allow for a 1 1/8 inch threadless stem so it could be more adjustable and so one could change the handlebars without removing every thing on one side,more IGH options etc, but I really like the massive frame with its solid hinge that can be tightened without wearing out soft aluminum parts like most other folders.I think the weight is reasonable considering the longevity I expect from the bike and its ability to carry a lot of weight in the front. If it is heavy to pedal I can lose a few pounds. I expect to leave this bike to my offspring, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Sep 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> The over engineering as you term it is something i like. Call me a daft patriot, but it rather makes me think of old phone boxes. I prefer to think of it as overbuilt. Ie, it will outlast many an over-engineered (as in value engineered) box of tricks.
> And bromptons of course don't have to be carried far - that's what the wheels are for.



Not all stations have lifts - some have long flights of stairs. I found carrying a Brompton very tiresome.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Sep 2016)

12boy said:


> There are many things that could be done to improve Bromptons as far as I am concerned, including disk brakes, a stem that would allow for a 1 1/8 inch threadless stem so it could be more adjustable and so one could change the handlebars without removing every thing on one side,more IGH options etc, but I really like the massive frame with its solid hinge that can be tightened without wearing out soft aluminum parts like most other folders.I think the weight is reasonable considering the longevity I expect from the bike and its ability to carry a lot of weight in the front. If it is heavy to pedal I can lose a few pounds. I expect to leave this bike to my offspring, as a matter of fact.



How many women do you see at stations with a Brompton on a morning commute? It's a very small proportion of Brompton owners, and yet the gender split of all commuters is more equal.


----------



## Melvil (21 Sep 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> How many women do you see at stations with a Brompton on a morning commute? It's a very small proportion of Brompton owners, and yet the gender split of all commuters is more equal.



Hmmmm. Come to Edinburgh. It's more like 65/35 Men/Women


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Sep 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> As I've stated quite a few times on Brompton threads, it's massively over-engineered. The central beam can be drastically reduced in weight, and there's also weight savings to be made in the steerer tube and elsewhere without affecting backwards compatibility. Those would save at least 1.5kg and attract far more people who would struggle to routinely carry 10kg along platforms and onto trains.


Love what you are saying but reckon they'd need to slap a weight limit on any slimmed-down B


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Love what you are saying but reckon they'd need to slap a weight limit on any slimmed-down B



The current Brompton could probably carry 150 kg.

My 35 year old highly modified Bickerton (complete with 8 speed wheel which weighs at least 2kg on it's own) weighs less than a Brompton, and I've carried 15kg of luggage on it without any issues. That only has a thin aluminium girder, so there's definitely scope for Brompton to use a thinner piece of gas pipe. Many road bikes have a 100kg limit, so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Sep 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> The current Brompton could probably carry 150 kg.
> 
> My 35 year old highly modified Bickerton (complete with 8 speed wheel which weighs at least 2kg on it's own) weighs less than a Brompton, and I've carried 15kg of luggage on it without any issues. That only has a thin aluminium girder, so there's definitely scope for Brompton to use a thinner piece of gas pipe. Many road bikes have a 100kg limit, so that shouldn't be an issue.


Ahem... There are plenty of road bikes I can't ride.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Sep 2016)

After all that running you do?


----------



## Kell (21 Sep 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> The current Brompton could probably carry 150 kg.



The guys at the Brompton Junction in London told me the limit was 130kg, but that was more to do with braking than with any worries about the frame.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Sep 2016)

Here's a close up of the 2016 Black Edition. Don't know if they've changed anything to do with the fold.

View: https://youtu.be/AKXsc9l-PlQ​


----------



## chris folder (2 Oct 2016)

Hi new video on you tube called. Brompton 2017 black edition review. Showing new bike gear shifters etc i notice the m bars look shorter now? Im not sure i like the bell postion on the new bikes theres a few new new bits added like infront on dog leg leaver if you look


----------



## Tollers (13 Oct 2016)

chris folder said:


> Hi new video on you tube called. Brompton 2017 black edition review. Showing new bike gear shifters etc i notice the m bars look shorter now? Im not sure i like the bell postion on the new bikes theres a few new new bits added like infront on dog leg leaver if you look



I just ordered one of these. Should come next week


----------



## chris folder (18 Oct 2016)

Hi I see a few brompton dealers are saleing the new 2017 bikes the m bars are shorter on the new bikes they must have made handle stem longer? i cant see how you flick the new bell where it's postioned to looks like you have to put hand over brakes to it?


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Oct 2016)

12boy said:


> There are many things that could be done to improve Bromptons as far as I am concerned, including disk brakes, a stem that would allow for a 1 1/8 inch threadless stem so it could be more adjustable and so one could change the handlebars without removing every thing on one side,more IGH options etc, but I really like the massive frame with its solid hinge that can be tightened without wearing out soft aluminum parts like most other folders.I think the weight is reasonable considering the longevity I expect from the bike and its ability to carry a lot of weight in the front. If it is heavy to pedal I can lose a few pounds. I expect to leave this bike to my offspring, as a matter of fact.


I like all your post except, disc brakes? Wouldn't this also mean that the fork and maybe the whole front end would have to be seriously redesigned/re-engineered? Which might also change the feel of the ride? Mine is a somewhat older Brommie (round about the turn of the century) with the older poorer brakes but to be honest I find them pretty decent.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Oct 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> I like all your post except, disc brakes? Wouldn't this also mean that the fork and maybe the whole front end would have to be seriously redesigned/re-engineered? Which might also change the feel of the ride? Mine is a somewhat older Brommie (round about the turn of the century) with the older poorer brakes but to be honest I find them pretty decent.



Kinetics conversion is just a rear disc which is perfectly fine, combined with an rohloff or Alfine hub I think. Ice but expensive, especially the rohloff.

Mines a 2005, first of the titanium lightweights, I upgraded to the new (2014) brake levers which made a big difference to braking performance.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Oct 2016)

I stand corrected. Front disc makes sense to be fair for stopping power. I'm out, it would mean ditching my titanium forks (or selling them I guess) and it's expensive.


----------



## brompton_megadrive (12 Dec 2016)

Kell said:


> It's about time. While I've got my shifters working nicely now, they're properly aniquated.
> 
> Maybe these ones will rattle a little less too.




Here you fix that effin rattling:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yw4vqT1k06M


----------



## samsbike (13 Dec 2016)

I am not so sure about disc brakes. I have a couple of disc braked bikes (mtb and tourer) and I really like them. However (other than the mtb) what the disc brakes allow me the most to do is run fatter tires. I know disc brakes are better in the wet etc but I really cant see the point on a Brompton where most simply commute in the city. Also a stronger fork will just make the whole thing heavier and make the ride even worse (maybe as I don't see them using a carbon fork).


----------



## Kell (13 Dec 2016)

I can see the point(s).

My rear rim wore through in less than a year and in just 2,500 miles. Everything else on the wheel was fine. That wouldn't have happened with discs.

It had to be replaced at a cost of £50 for the rebuild, plus two weeks without the bike - which in extra tube fares and parking costs could have cost me up to £200 (if it had been in the winter). As it was the summer, I could walk some of it so it probably cost me around £150 in total. If that becomes an annual cost, then it would be cheaper in the long run to invest in discs.

Also, buckled wheels don't affect braking and it makes it easier to change punctures.

My only concern on a Brompton would be that the disc is so much closer to the ground that the advantages you see on a normal bike might not be so great when it comes to stopping power - but that would be fairly simple to ascertain.


----------



## 12boy (14 Dec 2016)

With 16" wheels the disc would be close to any slop on the street. Were grit to get between the disc and the pads the parts would not seem to last long. I think the brakes would actually work better than on a larger wheel because the mass of a larger wheel, say 700c, is at the end of the spokes and harder to slow down. Kell, your rim wear is the most extreme I've ever heard of on any bicycle and perhaps is due to road conditions involving a lot of water and bits of grit on the street, plus going down some very steep hills . I've ridden thousands of miles on my Brompton and still have the original rims, barely worn.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Dec 2016)

^^That. My rims have lasted 7 years of general riding and a couple of tours, and they're still fine.


----------

